# Horseshoe Cable Pullover Knitting Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

This lovely pullover is knitted from hoodie to bottom with seamless raglan yoke construction. Finishing is minimal, requiring only seaming on the top of the hoodie.

The pattern is written with row by row and very detailed instructions and has (14) pages. Simply start with two simple cables in flat knitting from hoodie and form a Horseshoe cable when knitting in the round for body.

Sleeves are working in the round with dpns. Ribbing on the sleeves and the body sides shapes fitted look and make room for ease. The pattern is suitable for intermediate knitters, with basic knowledge of cabling. I also provided How-to knit detailed videos (4 parts) links in the PDF file.

It is available 5 sizes.

The price is $ 6.99.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horseshoe-cable-pullover

Link for a free size: http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Horseshoe-Cable-Pullover-Free-Knitting-Pattern-with-Videos


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful, thank you. By the Way, I love your avatar. Would you share the name of the pattern and it's location. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern! Love making hoodies and this one looks like it fits nicely.


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

kyterp said:


> Wonderful, thank you. By the Way, I love your avatar. Would you share the name of the pattern and it's location. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for asking this scarf and I just made new post for it. Pls go here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352626-1.html#7715632. It also has promotion for this month.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very cute, thank you for the link.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

So pretty, so is the model. Thank you


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Such awesome work!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a wonderful pullover hoodie! Beautiful work! Thank you!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

This is a beautiful pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely and sweet


----------

